# Sticky  How to Fix Photobucket Embedding Issues



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to leave this information as a sticky here for a while since so many people are still having this issue caused by a change to the Photobucket web site. The first method can be used any time. The second method is a permanent fix which allows you to go back to the "copy and paste IMG code" technique.



Bone Dancer said:


> What you need to do is copy the "Direct link" instead of the "IMG code". When you want to put a picture in a post, select Edit, then Go Advanced. When that window opens, you'll see a message toolbar that looks like a Word toolbar. Click on the little icon that looks like a yellow square with a mountain in it (this is the "insert image" button). It will ask you for the http address of the picture. Just highlight that and paste the Direct link address you just copied from Photobucket. When you save the post, the image will appear correctly.





Hairazor said:


> Or for Photobucket you can go to your user name in the upper right hand corner and click on the drop down, from that pick user settings, once there select albums, scroll down to about the bottom and under the Link Back Option make sure the link back to albums box is NOT checked, then hit save and you should be able to do what you have always done before


And what Hairazor is referring to when she says "you should be able to do what you have always done before" is copying and pasting the IMG code directly into your post. You don't need to use the "insert image" function if the Link Back Option in Photobucket is set properly.


----------



## Sblanck

Thanks!!


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - will BD's explanation correctly post pics in the normal size and not make them gigantic? I'm not the most computer literate in certain things. I'm constantly learning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, I don't know if the method of posting makes a difference. The forum software does automatically resize pictures to some extent but you might find you have better luck by resizing the pictures before uploading them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just my two cents... I go on the image link, and right click, "select all" and then hit copy... It works like a charm and I have lovely Hairazor to thank for the how to info. Any questions just feel free to ask. (And I am not at all computer savvy)


----------



## russphotobucket

*Visual Tutorial: How to post and resize photos*

Hi Everyone,

This is Russ at Photobucket. RoxyBlue created this thread with instructions on embedding photos from Photobucket. Thanks RoxyBlue, that's a big help. I am posting this easy to follow visual tutorial as a supplement.

*Step number one:* Get a free Photobucket account here.

*Step number two:* Upload your photos to your new Photobucket account.

*Step number three:* Post your photo into a forum thread.

To do this, use the "Insert Photo" button in the toolbar when you create a new thread or response. 
First, find the photo on Photobucket in a new tab or window, locate the "Links to share this photo" box to the right of the image, and simply click on the bottom option, labeled "Direct". Photobucket automatically copies the code for you, so there's no need to right click and select copy from a menu. 
Next, open a new thread or response in the forum and click on the Insert Image button. A new dialogue box will appear asking you to enter the URL address for the photo. Simply paste the info you grabbed from Photobucket into the dialogue box and you're done. Easy. 









Copchick asked about resizing. You can resize your photos before you upload them to Photobucket, or you can do it right from your Library.
1. Select "Edit" from the top menu, then click the photo you want to resize. Additionally, from your Library view you can hover over the thumbnail of the photo you want till the gear icon appears. Click the gear and select "Edit" from the drop down menu.
2. Click the "Resize" button
3. Make sure the lock icon is selected to constrain proportions and enter the new height or width you want and click "Apply"
4. The next screen will ask you to save. Below the save button is a box labeled "Replace Original". If you leave this box empty, a duplicate will be created in the new size and will need to be renamed. If you check this box, the original will be replaced by the newly resized image.









I hope that helps. If you have any questions or feedback on what would make your photo hosting experience better, please send it my way.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for the input Russphotobucket!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Russphotobucket!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Easy peasy one, two, three


----------



## smootah

Thank you! This was perfect.


----------

